# Whiteside Router Bits and Woodworkersworld.net



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Right- on I have always liked the quality of whiteside router bits now I like their customer service too.
Thanks for sharing this story.


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's smart companies such as this one that understand the importance good customer service; something we don't often experience anymore. Thanks for the good word.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Several years back I read a review by a magazine that compared brands of router bits and Whiteside was at the top. So, I started seeking them out and using them. Nothing but good things with them.

Steve.


----------



## BigJimAK (May 22, 2009)

I'm right there with you, Harry… I've got Bosch, PC, CMT, Freud, MLCS, PeachTree, LeeValley and more but the Whiteside bits are the best. Out of the about 60 different bit styles I've got, 17 are Whiteside. I've decided to focus on Whiteside, with a few cheapies for disposable service.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

It is quite rare that I have heard of this level of customer service being offered with consumer level items! This REALLY makes me want to spend some money with these guys.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I also buy Whiteside and have great luck with them. I get them at western tool and they are great as well. I have even even had a couple resharpend and the stand up to that as well.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the information it's great to know their customer service is as good as their products.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm adding wooworkersworld.net to my 'favorites' list.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

great bits, and a great company to deal with.. nice review !


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks for the review
i didn't realize that whiteside was so good
i'm going to try them the next time i need bits


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

Wasn't aware of woodworkersworld.net. I like Whiteside bits and generally buy them. Thanks for the link to woodworkersworld.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Woodworkersworld is a new one to me, too. Added to my favorites after reading your review.
Great customer service is the best advertising there is.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

I have to agree Whiteside bits are great. Nice to hear about their sevice also. I have used woodworkersworld they are very prompt with shipping.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks, great story and good to know these things about manufactures!!!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have several Whiteside bits myself. I did not get them through this distributor, but will certainly use them in the future. Great to hear some positive stories of companies that treat their customers right. There are way to many that do not. My list of vendors that I will not buy from is growing all the time…where my list of good and recommended vendors has been slipping lately.

This story shows the goodwill a company will receive when it has dedicated employees and a company that promotes this attitude…a few minutes of an employee time gets them a long term customer and several new ones from this customer's recommendations (the Tech guy definitely earned his wage that day).....thanks for sharing this with us…we really need to patronize these kind of stores.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great info and I'll be cking them out! Thx


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

we are having some stuff made special for us, and Whiteside was our choice , I have used Whiteside long before most even knew who they were , and I have never been disappointed.. never , I use White side and Eagle bits as a matter of rule ..


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I love Whiteside bits. I got one with a chip once and they quickly sent me a replacement. I'm always surprised at how smooth the surface is after only one pass. Definitely worth the extra dough.


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

Great review. I appreciate the info.


----------

